# Merkwürdigkeiten ...



## Apus72 (18 Okt. 2017)

... der deutschen Sprache :

Warum steckt schon im Wort 'sterben' das Wort 'erben' ? 

Oder warum ist _Koma_ umgekehrt _Amok_ ?

Essen wir Süßigkeiten nun in Massen oder in Maßen ?

Warum gibt es 'hungrig -> essen -> satt' aber 'durstig -> trinken -> ###' ?


Kennt ihr auch solche komischen Dinge in der deutschen Sprache ? 

:thumbup:


----------



## Suicide King (18 Okt. 2017)

Laut Duden wird seit ein paar Jahren das Wort "sitt" benutzt wenn man kein Durst mehr hat. 
"Hast du noch Hunger?"
"Nein, ich bin satt!"

"Hast du noch Durst?"
Nein, ich bin sitt!"


----------



## Marco2 (18 Okt. 2017)

​


----------



## comatron (19 Okt. 2017)

Und erst mal das Problem, wenn Buchstaben verlorengehen !
Da wird aus einer Stilikone (gibts wenige) eine Silikone (gibts massenhaft) und über den Kanalreiniger will ich erst gar nicht reden.


----------



## Avikon (19 Okt. 2017)

Als Mrs. und Mr. Superstar im Luxushotel abstiegen, waren die Fans aus dem Häuschen.
Als der FC Superstar abstieg, waren die Fans todtraurig.


----------



## Apus72 (19 Okt. 2017)

@Suicide King : Ja, das Wort wurde mal gesucht, so'n komischer bundesweiter Suchwettbewerb. Ist also ein Kunstwort... und ich habe das noch nie jemanden sagen hören. 
Ich guter Freund meinte damals bei der Suche mal 'volltrunken', finde ich viel besser :WOW:

@Marco2 : Der ist geil ! 

@comatron : In dem Sinne finde ich die Übersetzung von 'Silicon Valley' in 'Silikon-Tal' auch immer super.... I become a beer 

@Avikon : Und wenn in England eine Frau 5 Pfund verliert, MUSS das nicht unbedingt etwas mit Diät zu tun haben wink2


----------



## Marco2 (19 Okt. 2017)

*Satzzeichen können Leben retten !!*

*Komm wir essen Opa*

*Komm, wir essen, Opa*​


----------



## hirnknall (20 Okt. 2017)

Der Tag ist meistens länger als er breit ist


----------



## Apus72 (21 Okt. 2017)

hirnknall schrieb:


> Der Tag ist meistens länger als er breit ist



Aber : je breiter man ist, desto kürzer wird der Tag


----------



## comatron (22 Okt. 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> *Satzzeichen können Leben retten !!*




Viele Bürger, sagen die Politiker, hinterziehen Steuern.

Viele Bürger sagen, die Politiker hinterziehen Steuern.


----------



## Marco2 (23 Okt. 2017)

*Deutsch kann so einfach sein !*



*Ich schlafe,*

*Ich schluf,*

*Ich habe geschliffen.*

wink2​


----------



## Apus72 (25 Okt. 2017)

Die Steigerungen von imposant ???




ImPoSant

ImHinternKies

ImArschGeröll

:WOW:
​


----------



## Marco2 (25 Okt. 2017)

Apus72 schrieb:


> Die Steigerungen von imposant ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...







​


----------



## comatron (26 Okt. 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ​



Hab die falsche Stelle erwischt - das güldet nich !


----------



## comatron (26 Okt. 2017)

Apus72 schrieb:


> Die Steigerungen von imposant ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Im Rapstyle :

Du glaubst, du hast im Hintern Kies,
das kratzt und juckt ganz schrecklich fies.
Du denkst, du hast im Arsch 'nen Stein :
das kann auch die Faust vom Nachbarn sein.


----------



## Marco2 (26 Okt. 2017)

*DEUTSCHSTUNDE*​



*Was ist richtig?*


*Die runde Ecke*
*oder*
*Der runde Ecke*


----------



## hirnknall (26 Okt. 2017)

Ich bejahe diese Frage rundherum mit Ja wink2


----------



## Max100 (27 Okt. 2017)

"Bei Einbruch der Nacht ist mit Dunkelheit zu rechnen."


----------



## hirnknall (27 Okt. 2017)

Nachts ist es meistens dunkler als drinnen wink2


----------



## Apus72 (28 Okt. 2017)

Nachts sind alle Glatzen kahl ....

und ausserdem kann man von der chinesischen Mauer aus den Mond sehen


----------



## Max100 (28 Okt. 2017)

Der Mensch immer bissiger wird, je weniger Zähne er hat.


----------



## Marco2 (28 Okt. 2017)

*Manchmal handeln wir sehr schnell und unüberlegt.
Dann brechen wir sprichwörtlich etwas übers Knie.*



​


----------



## Death Row (28 Okt. 2017)

Ist eine Hündin, die sich andauernd Paaren will, eigentlich zwangsläufig?


----------



## Max100 (28 Okt. 2017)

"Sind die Hühner platt wie Teller, war der Traktor wieder schneller."


----------



## Marco2 (30 Okt. 2017)

*Essen*
*Der Weizen
Das Korn*


*Trinken*
*Das Weizen
Der Korn*​


----------

